# Ordered Winter Tires/Wheels



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Post the pics when you get your new shoes!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Will do. They're shipped out, and scheduled to arrive on Monday Sept. 12th.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

_TSURacing_ has the same rims. Nice for sure if you don't want that factory look. Those Hakka's should serve you very well. Just a little pricey when we were looking at those for our Cruze..











Now bring on old man winter.ccasion14:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> _TSURacing_ has the same rims. Nice for sure if you don't want that factory look. Those Hakka's should serve you very well. Just a little pricey when we were looking at those for our Cruze..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for digging up the photo! I like how they look! :sigh:

I got the Hakkas since my commute absolutely sucks this winter, and this car will need an excellent snow tire to make it into work before the plows get out. Twisty hilltop 2-lane roads are my whole commute. Cell service is very spotty, so I wanted something that'd get me through no matter what the roads.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Thanks for digging up the photo! I like how they look! :sigh:
> 
> I got the Hakkas since my commute absolutely sucks this winter, and this car will need an excellent snow tire to make it into work before the plows get out. Twisty hilltop 2-lane roads are my whole commute. Cell service is very spotty, so I wanted something that'd get me through no matter what the roads.


FWIW, a "sport" or closed in but heavily siped snow tire is great for packed snow and ice... If you're going to be out before the plows, an open and more aggressive snow tire is better, like the Winterforce, for instance... I had some Michelin X-Ice tires that were very similar to the ones you posted, and they weren't great in fresh snow, though they were great in the ice and really packed down snow... The Winterforces that I have now are MUCH MUCH better in unpacked snow, but not QUITE as good as the X-ices in ice... They're about the same to a little better on packed snow...

Mike


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

thank god i live someplace that you don't have to have winter tires!! 

Well, i guess i could buy some and then HOPE that we got a snow so i could try them out. But that doesn't sound very logical.. haha


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I had a set of General Altimax Arctics on my last car, and they were great in deep snow. They weren't great in slush or ice. Nokian R's are supposed to be an improved version of the Rsi, which was regarded as a great all-around snow tire. I'll see how they do this winter. 

Either way, I'm not tackling winter on the factory Fuel Maxes. Those aren't the greatest in the wet, with lots of wheelspin on brisk acceleration before the traction control shuts off the torque. Something says they'd be pretty bad in the snow.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered winter tires/wheels today. My commute is 20 miles one way over twisty 2-lane roads 5 days a week, and I'll be traveling before the plows come out. I ended up getting Nokian Hakkapelitta R snow tires in 215/60-16, and Rage A5 wheels. Not cheap, but worth it for getting to work. Price was $1150 shipped to my door, ready to bolt on come winter.
> 
> Wheels:
> 
> ...



I think I paid about 1000 last year for my set up with the Hankooks. So you are right in the ballpark on price with the more expensive tires. Those rims dont seem to pack up with snow too bad, so thats nice. I think the ECO rims may hold some snow and ice and go off balance due to the multi-spoke wheel. I think you made a wise investment.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I think I paid about 1000 last year for my set up with the Hankooks. So you are right in the ballpark on price with the more expensive tires. Those rims dont seem to pack up with snow too bad, so thats nice. I think the ECO rims may hold some snow and ice and go off balance due to the multi-spoke wheel. I think you made a wise investment.


I think I did too. The similar-style rims (Momo Winter 2 ?) we have for our Honda didn't pack up with snow either. Putting the Eco rims away for the winter will be nice since they won't be subjected to the road junk that's applied from Thanksgiving through mid-March around here. 

I'll be interested to see the fuel economy of the Nokians. One of the reasons they were selected was for the advertised LRR. A lot of folks said the Rsi that the R is based on had great fuel economy for a snow tire. Being this is supposed to be a "fuel-saver" car, it didn't make sense to me to put on a non-LRR snow tire. 

Will post pictures when they arrive next week.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Pictures:










This is leaned up against the car:









Tread shot:










They are fairly light for a tire/wheel, and look like they will work well no matter the conditions.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wondering if you've had these in the snow yet and how the Cruze performs in the white stuff? I ordered Blizzak WS70's on light grey MSW Type-23's from TireRack yesterday afternoon. They're supposed to be delivered today. Got the entire setup for $887.62 shipped to my door.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice price from TR! Did you spring for the TPMS sensors? Those added about $150 to my order. 

No snow here yet. It's been a bit of an Indian summer the past few weeks, with temperatures into the low 70's during the daytime. I'll post back when these go on. Likely that'll be about mid-November.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Nice price from TR! Did you spring for the TPMS sensors? Those added about $150 to my order.
> 
> No snow here yet. It's been a bit of an Indian summer the past few weeks, with temperatures into the low 70's during the daytime. I'll post back when these go on. Likely that'll be about mid-November.


No, I didn't get the sensors... Couldn't justify the extra cost for my winter shoes.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Those MSW's look real nice, and Blizzaks are a great choice. I used those tires on my Mazda 3 the past several winters and they worked very well. We had so much snow last winter that ground clearance became a problem, but no snow tire is going to fix that.

I just ordered the Sparco Assetto Gara's in black with Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice in 215/60R16 for my Eco. I think the black wheels will be a nice contrast on my white car, and I went with Goodyear as part of my effort to buy American when an affordable choice exists. At 17.3 lbs. for the wheels, and 22 lbs. for the Goodyears this was about the lightest combo. I could find on tirerack. With the sensors and shipping, total price was 1272.26. Ordering by the end of this month gets you a $50 American Express Card.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I definitely could have spent a little less up front. Since I wanted LRR snow tires, that meant it was either the Nokians or Michelin X-Ice Xi2's. The upshot of the LRR snow tire is that the MPG hit won't be anywhere near as bad. The General Altimax Arctics I had on my old car were fantastic, and fantastically devastating to my fuel economy. I went from 30 mpg on all-seasons to 25 mpg on the snow tires, or about a 16% fuel economy hit. 

It does look like snow tires and wheels for our cars are a pretty penny.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Good idea to go with a LRR snow tire, and that wheel looks real nice up against your black Eco. I had those Nokians on my old '85 Volvo and that too was a great snow tire. I can't really compare it one way or another to the Blizzaks on my Mazda 3 since they were on such different cars, the Volvo being RWD with an automatic, and the Mazda being FWD with a stick.

I am just crossing my fingers that the Goodyears will not screw up my gas mileage too much. My biggest concern is that the low ride height, especially in front, may be a problem in deep snow. Fortunately, I can take the bus to work on really bad days.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Had a welder friend I work with make me a tire rack for my snow tires as well. Paid him with a 20oz. Pepsi.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

You cheap bastitch.....I would at least have given him a Litre!!! :th_alc:
Looks great and is a real space saver. :goodjob:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> You cheap bastitch.....


Ok, Maroni. The jig is up! Back to Iceland with ya!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Winter tires are nice but not really required. My cheap Kumho ASTs got me through the snow belt region of upstate NY without a problem. They are still better just not a necessity. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Winter tires are nice but not really required. My cheap Kumho ASTs got me through the snow belt region of upstate NY without a problem. They are still better just not a necessity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


I need to be a lot of different places on time regardless of weather. So snow tires are necessary for me. My last set paid for themselves a few times over that year. 

The Eco's LRR all-seasons have awful snow reviews on TireRack. I'd rather have tires meant for snow instead of tires that "can work" in snow when the white stuff flies. The Eco is also a gnat's whisker from the ground. All-seasons said to be poor in snow plus a low, lightweight car is a bad recipe for snow.

And, have you ever driven a car with a good set of snow tires on it? The difference over all-seasons is incredible. Stopping and turning is now possible. 

It's not just going that matters. It's also stopping at the stop sign at the bottom of the long, steep hill. Snow tires will stop, or at least slow enough to turn. All-seasons will uselessly plow one into the ditch.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

sciphi said:


> And, have you ever driven a car with a good set of snow tires on it? The difference over all-seasons is incredible. Stopping and turning is now possible.


I have. And driving style and experience will save you over snow tires. Again I'm not saying they're not far better. I'm just saying you don't have to have them in most cases.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> I have. And driving style and experience will save you over snow tires. Again I'm not saying they're not far better. I'm just saying you don't have to have them in most cases.


Experience can't overcome gravity. When one's descending a snowy hill, there's no amount of experience that's going to magically make all-season tires grip in time to avoid the ditch, the curb, or the busy road at the bottom. I have a lot of those hills I have to go up/down. And no, there are no other practical routes. 

All-seasons are good for one thing in the snow: going forward. They're useless in turning/stopping, especially during emergency maneuvers. Even a conservative driver will still need to react to the unseen kid/dog/skidding car. 

I'll take my snow tires, and you take your all-seasons.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I got to agree with you there! The last set of snow tires I had was in the 70's. I've gotten by (marginally) since then with all seasons and it has been a chore. My last car being a Subaru that couldn't get stuck in the snow if you tired BUT also couldn't stop for chit taught me that snow tires (in a snowy environment) are worth their weight in gold. With this in mind I am really looking foward to getting my General Altimax Artics and steelie wheels this week.


----------



## Cruzeski (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice taste in wheels..lol. I just ordered the same ones Tuesday night although I just went with the cheaper Firestone Winterforce tires. I had them on a vehicle in the past and they worked fine. Also got the sensors, I was 1039.00 shipped to NJ.




oolowrideoo said:


> Wondering if you've had these in the snow yet and how the Cruze performs in the white stuff? I ordered Blizzak WS70's on light grey MSW Type-23's from TireRack yesterday afternoon. They're supposed to be delivered today. Got the entire setup for $887.62 shipped to my door.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Hankook ipike*

Been driving in northeast washington st for over 20 years now. I have had new all season tires on every car ive owned the only 1 they ever were decent on was my 1989 cavilier. Even then i could barely make it out of my driveway. 05 cobalt would not make it 1/4 of the way out until i put on hankook ipikes and i could stop at the bottom and start again most the time unless i was plowing. Not taking any chances on the cruze. Getting them on sunday a little early but thats the deal i got.. 100.00 each mounting and balance 35.00. Looked at tire rack and a few other places with shipping they were so close decided to keep it local. Cant wait to play in some snow.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We got our first snow of the year yesterday. No accumulation, except for the light crust on the car. Usually if it snows early it means a snowy winter. The OEM tires spun easily on wet pavement, so I'm glad to have my snows sitting in the basement waiting to go on.


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

Did you have an approximate weight on the wheels?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

IIRC they're 18 or 19 lbs each. The total weight of the setup is 3 lbs a corner more than OEM Eco wheels/tires.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Saxon Snow Blazer*

Does anyone have any experience with the Saxon Snow Blazer winter tire? I think its made by Elderado.
My local tire store is kind of pushing it. Its about $100. cheaper (for 4) than the Firestone Winter Force, but he says its just as good, or better.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just did the same thing another member posted: ordered 4 16" steelies from an LS from gmpartsdirect, and 4 general altimax's in 205/60/16's to go on them and hope to see it all next week by next week. No TPMS monitors, i delbt with the light in my old TBSS and 5.3 powered Monte SS with black tape over the light in the past. lol Whats funny is the car will recognize the stock wheels/TPMS's on the shelf next to it in the garage every morning and not set the light off untill exactly the same spot everyday (approx 8 miles) then it bitches it cant find the tpms's.

Just drove my ECO in about 1.5" of snow here in SE WI this A.M. and it easily spun the goodyears thru 3rd gear when the turbo would start pouring the coal to it just getting up to speed.... Its that peace of mind thing for me too, less hassle get to work on time (if i leave early enough to get around all the other bozo's in the ditch) and have the confidence the car will be a little tank in the deep stuff. I didnt order the wheel covers though, the black will look decent against the Crystal Red.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

BAD LS1 said:


> Just did the same thing another member posted: ordered 4 16" steelies from an LS from gmpartsdirect, and 4 general altimax's in 205/60/16's to go on them and hope to see it all next week by next week. No TPMS monitors, i delbt with the light in my old TBSS and 5.3 powered Monte SS with black tape over the light in the past. lol Whats funny is the car will recognize the stock wheels/TPMS's on the shelf next to it in the garage every morning and not set the light off untill exactly the same spot everyday (approx 8 miles) then it bitches it cant find the tpms's.
> 
> Just drove my ECO in about 1.5" of snow here in SE WI this A.M. and it easily spun the goodyears thru 3rd gear when the turbo would start pouring the coal to it just getting up to speed.... Its that peace of mind thing for me too, less hassle get to work on time (if i leave early enough to get around all the other bozo's in the ditch) and have the confidence the car will be a little tank in the deep stuff. I didnt order the wheel covers though, the black will look decent against the Crystal Red.


Good move! I haven't put mine on yet but they are ready.
For those still considering the Altimax Artics they are now OOS at Walmart.


----------



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Good move! I haven't put mine on yet but they are ready.
> For those still considering the Altimax Artics they are now OOS at Walmart.


Yup your the one whose idea i plagerized haha Now just to get some husky liners on order today! i hate spending the money on a lease car, but i still treat it like i own it regardless. I get a pleasure out of mainatining a car properly and doing things like this to it to ensure it gets me where i need to be no fuss, no muss!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I drove through a snow squall today on the OEM Goodyears. It was 37*F out, and tire spin from a stop was a huge issue on the wet, cold roads. They were okay once we got up to speed. If they spin that much on cold, wet roads, I can't imagine how they'd tackle snow. 

Glad I have my Nokians sitting in the basement. They're going on next weekend. Too much going on over Thanksgiving weekend to throw them on.


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello all, been a member for awhile but since my computer fried, I hadn't been here in quite some time.


Since I've been driving, I've only lived in the state of Texas. I'm about to move to the DC area of Virginia. I have a 2011 ECO. Where do you guys recommend I start with winter tires? Are the ECO tires manageable in that area? Or are snow tires required in northern states? I'll be moving up there at the very end of December. Where do I need to go from here? Thanks.  Sorry, not the biggest car guy in terms of mechanics and upgrades and the like.


And not necessarily relevant, but I've driven in the snow in Colorado over some winters but it was in my mom's car so I don't know what kind of tires she had on there. So snow driving itself isn't as much the issue as having the right shoes on.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

If anyone is looking for a set of oem 18's there is a set on ebay right now for cheap. OEM Chevy Cruze 18" factory wheels alloy silver painted set of 4 with caps | eBay


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Good move! I haven't put mine on yet but they are ready.
> For those still considering the Altimax Artics they are now OOS at Walmart.


I went with 205/60/16 for the Altimax. Unfortunately it's now 15 degrees, so no chance to try them out.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

You shouldn't have a problem with that size. Just remember your speedometer will be reading 2.4% fast.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The tires/wheels went on today. I like so far! Cornering is good, and they roll forever. Surprising in a snow tire. I'll see how they do in the snow once we get some.

Pictures: 




























They look okay for 16"'s. I prefer the Eco 17's, but these will work for the winter.


----------



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mounted and balanced them up my self on Sat! Waiting to get my dyno work done with the new intake/tune on the stock wheels before i switch over. No snow in the immediate forecast anyway.


----------



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here it is with the winter meats:


----------

